# 7-7 Boated some catfish



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I met Joe at 07:00 to beat the heat. Tried to net some shad at the ramp; no luck so had to depend on our back up baits. Started fishing at the Ky. pier of the Central Bridge. Gave up after 30 minutes; then headed up river. Scanned the water with the fish finder just did not mark any cats. We decided to head for Hooters our favorite spot.

08:07 Joes rod got hit and he was excited for it was a decent fish. The Channel Cat was 7.5 pounds and26 inches. The fish took Joes favorite bait chunks of RED HOT SMOKIE. My rod took off at 09:40; hooked a small 3.2 Channel. This one was 21 inches, it like my garlic seasoned chicken breast.

09:50 Joe hooked another nice Channel this on was 6.1 pounds and 23.5 inches. That fish also liked the Smokie. Last fish was hooked around 10:15 by me. This was another small Channel cat only2.4 pounds and 19 inches. This fish also like the chicken breast I was using

We did much better than expected considering how hot it has been and little current. All the fish hit hard none of the tap, tap stuff. Got back to the ramp at 11:00 due the heat and headed home with a smile on our faces.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like a great morning, Congrats!

Have you ever tried below the gravel bar by the big drain pipe below Joe's Crab Shack? I catch bait there but have never tried to fish it.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished that area about a month ago- Friday night caught 7 fish- 6 cats, one 10lb buffalo. Took the daughter down the next day and caught nothing due to the incessant gar attacks destroying our baits. It does hold fish though and has been productive for me. Anchor just on downstream esge of the Chart House. You should be looking up at Don Pablos at about your 10 o'clock. 

UFM82


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I have fished there in and last year caught some cats. I use to net shad there also. This year only fished it 2 times and no luck but rally not the same river as last year. Odds arre will check it out about each time I go out for it is right above the area we normally fish at HOOTERS. Tight lines 
nlcatfish


----------



## GhostX (May 24, 2010)

nice job!


----------

